# find mieli dyskiem jak oszalały -proces wywołany przez init?

## Jacekalex

Witam

Co jakiś czas ni z gruszki, ni z pietruszki podnosi mi  się w systemie proces, który mieli dyskiem, jak oszalały:

polecenie:

```
root      6942  7.1  0.0  51160   532 ?        D    17:39   0:31 find / -type f
```

Pierwotnie myślałem, ze to coś z crona, ale jak przyjrzałem się procesowi,  nadeszło małe zdziwienie, odpalił go init:

```
cat /proc/6942/status

Name:   find

State:   D (disk sleep)

Tgid:   6942

Pid:   6942

PPid:   1

TracerPid:   0

Uid:   0   0   0   0

Gid:   0   0   0   0

FDSize:   64

Groups:   0 1 2 3 4 6 10 11 26 27 

VmPeak:      60064 kB

VmSize:      58304 kB

VmLck:          0 kB

VmPin:          0 kB

VmHWM:       9476 kB

VmRSS:       7412 kB

VmData:      57080 kB

VmStk:        132 kB

VmExe:       1060 kB

VmLib:          0 kB

VmPTE:         36 kB

VmSwap:          0 kB

Threads:   1

SigQ:   1/31567

SigPnd:   0000000000000000

ShdPnd:   0000000000000000

SigBlk:   0000000000000000

SigIgn:   0000000000000000

SigCgt:   0000000000 uptime

 17:52:05 up 23:14,  5 users,  load average: 1.31, 1.85, 1.37000000

CapInh:   000000000 uptime

 17:52:05 up 23:14,  5 users,  load average: 1.31, 1.85, 1.370000000

CapPrm:   ffffffffffffffff

CapEff:   ffffffffffffffff

CapBnd:   ffffffffffffffff

Cpus_allowed:   f

Cpus_allowed_list:   0-3

Mems_allowed:   1

Mems_allowed_list:   0

voluntary_ctxt_switches:   168622

nonvoluntary_ctxt_switches:   11105

PaX:   PeMRS
```

Biorąc pod uwagę, ze init podniósł system dawno temu, trochę mnie to zachowanie dziwi:

```
uptime

 17:52:05 up 23:14,  5 users,  load average: 1.31, 1.85, 1.37
```

Osobiscie chciałbym takie niezapowiedziane mielenie dyskiem wykluczyć, moim zdaniem, jak coś potrzebuje w systemie informacje o wszystkich plikach, to ma od tego kernel i moduły *notify

```

 zgrep -i notify /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_FANOTIFY=y

CONFIG_FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS=y

```

Jak to zdiagnozować, i jeśli niekonieczne, to całkowicie wykluczyć z systemu.

Bo przyznam, że nie zauważyłbym w ogóle, gdyby nie mocne przymulenie systemu, kiedy find się przysiadł do dysku, a równocześnie kompilował  się Firefox, który /tmp do kompilacji  ma na dysku (nie mieści się w tmpfs).

Zakładam, że takie coś zdarzało się znacznie wcześniej, ale ja nie mam zwyczaju śledzić non stop, co dysk robi. Może mam do Gentusia zbyt dużo zaufania?   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Nov 14, 2012 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

a nie masz przypadkiem czegos ciekawego  w /etc/inittab

swego czasu spotkałem się z metodą aby zrobić pseudo daemona z wykorzytsaniem samego inita

----------

## Jacekalex

```
egrep -v  '^$|#' /etc/inittab 

id:3:initdefault:

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

su0:S:wait:/sbin/rc single

su1:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

```

Nic specjalnie nie majstrowałem w inittab, z wyjątniek momentu, kiedy zdechl gdm, i init powodował autologowanie na 6 konsoli.

Wtedy na c6 był taki wpis:

```
c6:2345:respawn:/bin/login -f użyszkodnik tty6 </dev/tty6 >/dev/tty6 2>&1
```

zamiast agetty.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

